# Duda sobre costos de sistemas operativos



## Yarek (Oct 5, 2014)

cuales versiones son la mas importante en windows y el costo de las siguientes sistemas operativos: unix. linux, solaris, aix, cenix, ultrix, si me podrían apoyar con algunos precios se los agradecería


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 5, 2014)

no estaria muy seguro ya que son muchos....pero el Solaris8, es muy bueno!!!


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 5, 2014)

Es una pregunta muy ambigua... si te refieres a windows para escritorio las versiones mas importantes son XP y 7, pero si te refieres a servidores es tan variado que no hay un lider claro... me ha tocado revisar servidores que aun siguen corriendo server 2003 y hasta NT, en realidad no existe una forma clara de medirlo, en algunos sitios especializados solo se miden servidores web y estos reportan un 30% de mercado para Windows (no especifican versiones), para aplicaciones privadas no me extrañaria que el market share de windows sea alrededor del 60% al 80%

En cuanto a la familia Unix, normalmente son gratuitos o el costo de la licencia esta incluido dentro de contratos de mantenimiento anuales, la gran mayoria de los costos en realidad depende del personal que atiende los servidores, al ser sistemas operativos dedicados para servidor no son faciles de atender y por lo tanto requieren personal muy calificado y con muchas certificaciones, que se traduce en sueldos que van por encima de los 4000 usd mensuales... 

http://www.payscale.com/research/US/Job=Information_Systems_(IS)_Manager/Salary


----------

